# Looking for some one who can make a Custom ak-47 guitar



## brickhouse (Feb 14, 2012)

I am looking for some one who is up for the challenge of making a custom ak-47 guitar for me!
And what I am looking at paying.

Links to what I am referring to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9N6rLfZM7E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAvb8JDYXBg&feature=related
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3531/3787915631_c9271f3c0d.jpg
http://media.techeblog.com/images/guitars.jpg
http://www.toxel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/guitar07.jpg
http://tiwibzone.tiwib.netdna-cdn.com/images/ak-47-guitar.jpg
http://www.kypck-doom.com/images/lopashnikov02.jpg
http://xage.ru/admin/attaches/052011/ak-47-guitar.jpg

































Examples of deactivated ak47s I can purchase in canada
http://www.collectorssource.com/med...df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/k/ak474.jpg
http://www.collectorssource.com/med...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/n/o/norinco_55s1.jpg
http://www.collectorssource.com/med...25d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/k/ak47_bulgarian5.jpg
http://www.collectorssource.com/med...3525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/y/u/yugo_rpk_d142.jpg
http://www.collectorssource.com/med...9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/k/ak47.jpg
http://www.collectorssource.com/med...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/v/z/vz58_dx617_1.jpg




If it is possible I want 2 pickups installed,
One for treble and one fora bass sound.

head stock: smiler to this: 
http://www.edroman.com/guitars/abstract/images/abs_rockingbatgreenH.jpg
http://67.18.219.83/image_hosting/web_pages/chase/brass/machine_gun_guitar_7.jpg
http://inhellinside.us/Ak-47-tar.png

Tone and volume: For each pickup, Perhaps the knob can be made out of wood, 
An example: http://images.goemerchant.net/StoreData/t/thgknobs/Images/P10_CCKr_2.jpg
But anything that you think would go nice with the AK47

Nut: Tusq or bone, what ever you think is better

Input Jack: If there is a gold coloured one!

Neck: I was thinking wenge, but if you have a good suggestion that would go well with the body.

For the inlays and side markers on the fret can I get

3 5 7 9 12 15 17 19 21 24
b r i c k h o u s e

with the B H and E being a different colour

As for tuners, I want something that is going to stay in tune well, maybe if they are black or gold.


If you have other questions let me know ok?
Hope to hear from you asap!

- Eric Beaudoin


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

That would be killer! 

Just for fun, I'll post what I've got...

I bought it used and beat up on craigslist. A father of one of my students offered to repaint and finish it! My student is a huge Van Halen fan, and he hand painted the headstock with the VH stripes!


----------



## brickhouse (Feb 14, 2012)

*nice*

That's a very awesome guitar!
I think it would be pretty cool to play.
One improvement id love to see is if it had a clip on it or another hand and the switch looked like a trigger.
Its an awesome guitar though, but I am trying to get one made with out a wooden body, I want the actual thing


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe these folks? http://www.redjacketfirearms.com/ :2guns:

*;^)* Good luck. Interesting project...


----------



## brickhouse (Feb 14, 2012)

*Can't Import*

So, I can't import an ak47 but I found deactivated ak47s in Canada, and a gun smith who can customize it for me!
I just need to figure out how I am going to go about mounting on the guitar neck, and installing the pickups like the distance and all that.
I am also looking for a Canadian Luthier who would be interested in this kind of work.


----------

